# Problemas con dnsmasq ... [tancat, cerrado, closed ...]

## Luciernaga

Pues eso, que al emerger dnsmasq en una instalación me da error, me explico ...

Intento instalar GENTOO en una máquina de 32bit, arranco desde el CD con la última ISO y en la fase de instalación de la red hago emerge dnsmasq y no lo instala dándome este error ...

Error: net-dns/dnsmasq-2.52 failed:

(no error message)

Call stack:

ebuild.sh, line 54: Called src_compile

environment, line 2582: Called die

The specific snippet of code:

emake PREFIX=/usr CC="$(tc-getCC)" CFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" all$(use nls && echo "-i18n") || die

emerge --info =net-dns/dnsmasq-2.52 # este comando produce lo siguiente:

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_processor-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Jun 2010 12:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk gtk+ iconv ipv6 modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Por consiguiente me deja descolocado, ¿cómo puedo resolverlo?

Gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> server@server ~ $ emerge -av dnsmasq
> 
> superuser access is required... adding --pretend to options
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

desenmascara esa version.... al menos asi me anda bien a mi en x86, o proba cambiando alguna flag que por ahi es la que hincha

----------

## Luciernaga

Gracias por la respuesta que me ha dado la luz ...

Aclarando conceptos ...

Mi intención (como lo había hecho otras veces con otras máquinas) era de instalar y configurar a medida que iba progresando en la instalación de crear un enrutador de red para tenerlo de respaldo en el supuesto de que me fallase el hardware de otro que tengo activo. Tal vez por lo obsoleto de este hardware surgió el problema exitosamente resuelto hoy.

Placa base: Soltek SL-75DRV

Procesador: AMD Athlon XP 2400+

Memoria RAM: 768MB PC-133

Gráfica: Nvidia GeForce MX-440

Disco duro: IDE Seagate 10GB

Procedimiento seguido ahora:

Iniciar la máquina desde CDROM con la ISO minimal ~x86 y recuperar las particiones del disco montándolas y proseguir en la instalación pero bajo la tutela del manual expresamente con una instalación básica. Una vez reiniciada la máquina ya desde el disco duro y actualizada la instalación con dbus y hal instalados y configurados, procedo a instalar/configurar la red explícitamente desde el manual y .... et VOILÁ

Felizmente resuelto.  :Wink: 

----------

